# Anyone ever give Safeguard to Dogs???



## goatweed

Just curious. Or any other wormer for that matter.
I've got one that always seems to have tapes and the little pills get to be so expensive not to mention they may be ineffective. Thought I would try some of the goat wormers that I have a ton of!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Those little dog pills ARE essentially Safeguard- Pyrantel Pamoate is the active ingredient, so if you dose correctly, I dont see that there would be any difference


----------



## StaceyRosado

watch giving Ivermectin -- I hear it is unsafe for some breeds of dogs 

dotn know how accurate it is but I read it somewhere once :shrug:


----------



## Trace

Stacy's right - Ivermectin can be really bad for collies - border and rough.


----------



## Mully

Collies, Shetland Sheepdogs and Old English Sheepdogs are sensitive to Ivermectin. Safeguard is a good dewormer for dogs and is in tablet form. Safeguard is Fenbendazole which only kills tapeworms, roundworms, hookworms and whip worms. It does not kill heart worms so make sure you get something for heartworm as well ...some do contain Ivermectin so read the label if you have a breed that it should not be given to.


----------



## StaceyRosado

thanks guys I wasnt sure the breeds now i know :thumb:


----------



## liz

Safeguard(febendazole) is mainly used to get rid of one kind of tapeworm....there are 2 types, those transmitted by fleas and those carried by wildlife. Not sure which type it will kill though. And yes, I have given the Safeguard paste to my dogs with no adverse reactions, dogs need 22.2% of febendazole per 10lbs to be effective. Also have used the pyrantel pomate liquid for horses as well on my dogs....the amount of the wormer per ml of liquid is 50mg, the dose for dogs according to dog wormer labels with pyrantel pomate is 25mg per 20 lbs......and overdosing is hard to do as with lab studies done, up to 75mg was given with no reactions. I have dosed my 40lb dog with 2cc of the pyrantel liquid horse wormer with no problems at all.


I've also used a pea sized drop of safeguard paste on barn cats, again no problem.


----------



## goatweed

So if I give Safeguard paste, what would the dosage be? Anyone know? Not real good at math. Thanks again for the answers.

GW


----------



## liz

What is the weight of the dog?

The tubes of safeguard supply enough to worm at 25mg per pound...the entire tube supplies enough febendazole to worm a 100lb dog.

1/4 of a tube will worm a 25lb dog.

If you have a large syringe with the cc on it, I suggest putting the contents into the marked syringe and going from there. It is reccomended to dose for 3 days and be aware that as with ANY drug, vomiting can occur.


----------



## RunAround

I've given safeguard to the barn cats a bunch of times. I've never overdosed them. I just go by the dosage on the bottle for goats. lol So I don't see why it would hurt the dogs. They also give safeguard to people... pretty much any animal can get it.


----------



## goatweed

ok. got it. thank you very much yet again.


----------



## kelebek

also boxers are sensitive to the ivermectin


----------



## megancolleend

For the horse paste the dosage is 1cc per every 5# of dog.


----------



## dobe627

Aussies and mini aussies(aka north american shepherds) can also have mdr1 so should not have ivermectin products unless tested neg for mdr1 gene.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

safeguard should be fine for any breed. 
The Ivermectin is UNSAFE for most of the herding breeds.


----------



## deronmo

I have used the equine wormer on the dog, but like Hot cakes says, not the best concept. I don't know much about heart worm and whether fenbendazole performs at all for it.


----------

